# outdoor bunnies+winter???



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Last winter, my two momma bunnies came inside to escape the cold. This year that is not gonna happen as they have had babies. Now I have eight bunnies and they have already started to grow their winter coat. Their home is winter proofed but their two big runs are still open. Is it a good idea to give them warm plain (or fruity) porridge to help in the cold weather?


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

No I wouldn't give porridge, I would however double check your weather proofing and make sure it gives the best protection against the weather. 

So blankets or rugs around the hutch underneath a waterproof cover or tarpaulin should keep it nice and insulated - but don't seal off all air supply, when I had a hutch instead of a shed I used to tie it down at the corners but leave an inch gap on the mesh at the front to ventilate. 

In the hutch - a box inside the nesting area (slightly smaller than the enclosed section of the hutch, with straw and paper stuffed between the box and hutch walls, then the box itself stuffed with straw proves a pretty toasty area to huddle in if the temperature drops. 

You could use plastic sheeting / panels (again leave an inch or two around each of the sides for ventilation) around the run to keep out the worst of the wind and rain if you think it is needed - I think it's nice for the run to be covered and I have just put tarpaulin over mine so that the rain doesn't prevent exercise. 

Having little ones in the nest, perhaps a heat pad (such as a snugglesafe) would be something to consider?

Not sure if you are using a bowl or a bottle for water - I prefer bowls, but floating a ping pong ball in the water makes it less likely to freeze in a bowl - in a bottle you can use socks and bottle covers. 

In all honesty rabbits cope surprisingly well with the cold as long as they can get out of the wind and the wet. In the wild they would be able to escape into their burrows which stay warm in winter and cool in summer being underground. While we can't give them that we can offer well insulated spaces to retreat to if the weather gets bad.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Agree with all the above.

If the weather gets extremely cold, you can also put a Snugglesafe under the water bowl.

Tarpaulins work very well as weatherproofing, keeping both rain and drafts out.

I bang on about those silver backed beach mats, but they really help insulate.

Pile in the hay, and add an underlayer of straw if it gets bitterly.

Healthy bunnies used to being outside should be just fine.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

The shed is weather proof but the problem is the hutch. One of the runs lead into it and it's quite open. Luckily they only go in there when it's hot weather. Will thisbeprobproblem??


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I'd say the better the weather proofing, the better it will be for the rabbits - and for you, when it comes to winter cleaning.

If you are able to upload a photo or two, we might be able to make some suggestions.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Insulation can work both ways. If they found it cool in summer, then it will probably be warmer in winter.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

We insulated the hutches, to stop draughts, using actual insulation, then we used Scratch and Newton Hugger and Snuggler, one is a thermal insulation that fits the hutches the other is a rain proof cover that fits over the lot.

























We also have covers by Scratch and Newton over their run. I also use Scratch and Newton thermal water bottle covers. Over the whole lot I use see through thick plastic sheeting to keep it all as dry as possible.

















Rabbits are more comfortable in cold weather than warm weather, they need to be able to have a large area to run round as this helps them to maintain their body temperature during icy cold weather. I also pack both hutches out with straw topped up with hay. I only used hay last winter as it was a mild winter, the winds and gales were worst.

I always find my two are in their run on a morning no matter what the weather, may be they hear my coming with breakfast, because they do make a nest/bed in the hay.

The plastic sheeting is misleading it fits right over from being trapped by the back legs of the hutches to the front but the sides are not fully covered to allow airflow.

The run that is open you can use tarpaulin, or thick plastic sheeting to protect them from the wind and rain.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I'll get pics up soon but right now it's rainy and windy as hell but don't worry the bunnies are tucked safely in their home(s)
Also my babies are about 14 weeks old and soon going to New homes. How will I cope with my little bunnies going away. How much do you think a spay and neuter cost? 
Thanks again!


----------

